# Scott a4 for tarpon?



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

Just casted the rod at orlando outfitters, and was very impressed. Light physical weight and a little faster action than I had originally expected. Strongly considering it...


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd look for a used Scott STS in 12wt. or better yet an 11wt. The 11wt. STS is one sweet casting stick..


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks, I will be on the lookout for an opportunity to cast one!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll be down in Sarasota/Bradenton area tarpon fishing in the next month or two.. You are more than welcome to cast any one of my five Scott STS rods..

If you want to cast one sooner, call Capt. Colby Hane in Sarasota.. He has a few and will let you lawn cast his..


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks I will definitely take you up on that offer! Just pm me when you are going to be in the sarasota area and I will see if we can meet


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

A 12wt. Scott STS is on Ebay now.. and ends in 4 days..

Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scott-ST901...141?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e787a59a5

These rods were $650 to $695 new.. Much better action than the A4 in my opinion..


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks, I missed this one but will be on the lookout.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with the comment below.. Try many brands to see what suits you best.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Scott makes a beautiful stick all the way around and the STS is no exception.

I would recommend you don't just stick to one brand when your looking at rods.
Compare the STS to a Sage, GLoomis, Clutch, and Orvis.
When spending this kind of money it's a good thing to look around and try them all.


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

Definitely looking at more brands. I will have to go and cast some more!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

I would have to agree that if you are looking at spending that kind of money you should try different brands is see for yourself what you like best when you test casting the rod. Any good fly shop will accommodate you and let you test several brands to see which you like best. But, I have to say, I have Scott STS rods (7/8/9/11 wts) and they are listed in my will to be buried with me so when I report to the pearly gates I ready to fish. The others go in the estate sale with profits to the kids. A great fly rod is one that you feel is customized for your specific style. Enjoy.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

Scott s4s in 12wt! I have to remember that when looking into a tarpon stick that 11-12 are for fighting and the lower rods are built for casting. when looking for something in higher wt's you want a good butt section / backbone to get nasty on 'em. Orlando Outfitters has a great staff!


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Hard to beat the gloomis pro1 for Tarpon, highly recommend them. 

http://www.gloomis.com/publish/content/gloomis_2010/us/en/fly/rods/salwater_rods/crosscurrent_pro-1.html


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, i think the rod for my uses would be a gloomis cc glx 11wt, i need to travel with it, so a pro 1 wouldn't work. I have heard lots of good things about the cc glx's and casted a 9 wt yesterday and liked it


----------

